# 300er bekommt mehr Leistung



## rostiger Nagel (18 Mai 2009)

Die 300er bekommen etwas mehr Leistung für jeden den es Intressiert hier ein Überblick...

Anhang anzeigen Neue S7-300 CPUs.pdf


gruß helmut


----------



## Rainer Hönle (18 Mai 2009)

Hallo Helmut,

irgendwie kann ich den Anhang nicht öffnen. Ich werde immer wieder gefragt wer ich bin (woher soll ich das denn wissen). Ich logge mich ein obwohl ich eingeloggt bin, und dann die selbe Frage wieder.


----------



## uncle_tom (18 Mai 2009)

da steht was von Step 7 5.4 SP6. Es gibt doch noch nicht einmal das SP5 offiziel zum Download (bisher nur für SUS-Kunden). ?


----------



## ralfi (18 Mai 2009)

Da bin ich auch grade drüber gestolpert, hab erst am Freitag mein SP 5 bekommen und nun scheint schon SP6 als Grundvoraussetzung gefordert zu sein??? Seltensam was beim großen S da so passiert...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Mai 2009)

@rainer
bei mir und den anderen Funktioniert es. Dann kann es nur daran liegen das du nicht weist wer du bist....Du bist:
Rainer Hönle von der Fa. Deltalogic; Stuttgarter Straße 3 in Schwäbisch Gmünd

@uncle Tom
kanste mal sehen Siemens ist seiner Zeit mal wieder voraus, haben neue Controller ohne Software...das ist nicht das erste mal.


----------



## Perfektionist (18 Mai 2009)

seltsam, bei mir geht der Anhang auf ...

weit voraus: beim SP5 hab ich einen FW-Stand in HW-Konfig gefunden, den es offiziell noch nicht gibt 

Ansonsten: nette Neuerungen.


----------



## Ralle (18 Mai 2009)

Ich hab das SP noch nicht mal. Darf zwar immer fleißig zahlen, bin der Letzte, der Post bekommt. Hat auch Vorteile, ihr testet das schon einmal vor! 

Wann war eigentlich die letzte wirkliche Neuerung im Step7-Manager? Ich hab den Eindruck, wir zahlen mit unseren Update-Verträgen die Entwicklung der nächsten neuen Version, die so eigentlich viele gar nicht wollen. Grmpf! Der SCL-Editor ist sowas von überholt, das kann man schon keinem mehr zeigen, man wird glatt ausgelacht, bei dem enormen Funktionsumfang.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Mai 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich hab das SP noch nicht mal. Darf zwar immer fleißig zahlen, bin der Letzte, der Post bekommt. Hat auch Vorteile, ihr testet das schon einmal vor!
> 
> Wann war eigentlich die letzte wirkliche Neuerung im Step7-Manager? Ich hab den Eindruck, wir zahlen mit unseren Update-Verträgen die Entwicklung der nächsten neuen Version, die so eigentlich viele gar nicht wollen. Grmpf! Der SCL-Editor ist sowas von überholt, das kann man schon keinem mehr zeigen, man wird glatt ausgelacht, bei dem enormen Funktionsumfang.


 
...zu unseren SUS-Verträgen haben wir letzte Woche die Köpfe zusammen gesteckt. In meiner Abt. haben wir fünf Arbeitzplätze mit Step7, SCL, Simulator, F-Tool, flex Advanced. Das macht zusammen pro Platz *950,--€* (Brutto) im Jahr, für eine Software die nicht wirklich Rund läuft...

Was soll man dazu noch sagen....:sm8:


----------



## zotos (18 Mai 2009)

Ich zitiere mal aus dem PDF:



			
				Siemens schrieb:
			
		

> Highlights:
> Performance Steigerung:
> Erhöhung der Bitperformance um bis zu Faktor 2
> Speicheranhebung
> ...



Das die Speichererweiterung mau ausfällt überrascht mich jetzt nicht. Das das gleichzeitige beobachten von zwei Bausteinen nun möglich ist für Siemens Verhältnisse echt ein Fortschritt. Wird das Beobachten dann noch langsamer? 

Was mich nun aber wirklich interessiert was soll die ominöse "Harmonisierung der technischen Daten" bedeuten? Ist das so eine Marketing Standardfloskel oder steckt da was mit technischem Nährwert dahinter?


----------



## Ralle (18 Mai 2009)

Na, da verkleinern sie ja den Speicherausbauabstand zu VIPA um mindestens 10 oder gar 20%. Harmonisierung heißt: Bei SPS mit gleichen FW-Ständen sind auch die selben Bugs drin, damit man auch weiß, was man hat.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (18 Mai 2009)

zotos schrieb:


> Was mich nun aber wirklich interessiert was soll die ominöse "Harmonisierung der technischen Daten" bedeuten? Ist das so eine Marketing Standardfloskel oder steckt da was mit technischem Nährwert dahinter?



Das PDF hat mehr als nur eine Seite ;-)


----------



## Joe (19 Mai 2009)

> *SIMATIC Micro Memory Card (zum Betrieb der CPU erforderlich)*​​Die CPU arbeitet mit einer SIMATIC Micro Memory Card. Diese dient als steckbarer Ladespeicher
> kann aber auch komprimierte STEP 7 Projekte inklusive der Kommentare und der Symbolik ablegen
> (Projekt/Karten-Größe ist zu beachten).
> Auf der SIMATIC Micro Memory Card können über SFCs Datenbausteine angelegt und Daten​
> abgelegt oder gelesen werden.


 
Das wär ja mal was ganz anderes, wenn man Projekte mitsamt dem Kommentar ablegen kann.


----------



## Ralle (19 Mai 2009)

Joe schrieb:


> Das wär ja mal was ganz anderes, wenn man Projekte mitsamt dem Kommentar ablegen kann.



Das geht schon länger, hab ich sogar mal gemacht, aber dann mußt du WinCCFlex wieder aus den Projekten rausschmeißen, denn so große Karten hat Siemens gar nicht im Angebot. Also eine echte halbe Sache das.  Dann kann man auch gleich eine Karte in das Panel stecken und dort alles ablegen!


----------

